# Need product to reduce puffiness



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Napoleon went through his coat change recently. On his back some of the new hair grows out with kinks (curly-ish). Now after I bath and blow dry him, he gets all puffy like a cotton candy. He looks like human with frizzy hair is probably the best way I can describe it. Is there a product whether a shampoo, a conditioner or a grooming spray that will leave his hair smoother, less puffy, and shinier? We're currently using Nature's Specialties Plum Silky Shampoo, NS Re-moisturizer with Aloe and I have both NS and John Paul detangler sprays. I also have Fur Butter but haven't used it on him. He used to have nice straight hair until this coat change and now some of his new hair seems cottony and frizzy. :w00t:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I use Vellus Satin Creme for Perri's fluffy butt.
Also, don't be surprised if the fur butter makes him even fluffier; that's what it did to Perri.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

have you tried the crown royale line? although i can't stand the smell, the conditioner is very moisturizing and might work well to reduce the puffiness.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Remy @ Feb 7 2010, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883046


> have you tried the crown royale line? although i can't stand the smell, the conditioner is very moisturizing and might work well to reduce the puffiness.[/B]


No, I haven't but will definitely check it out. I'm quite sensitive to scent so got to make sure it doesn't aggrevate my allergies.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Feb 7 2010, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882979


> I use Vellus Satin Creme for Perri's fluffy butt.
> Also, don't be surprised if the fur butter makes him even fluffier; that's what it did to Perri.[/B]


I've seen Vellus Satin Creme mentioned a few times on SM. Is this a grooming cream that you put on as a finishing touch on dry hair after blow drying or is it to be used as a conditioner?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Rub a bit in your hands and smooth on dry hair. I have the little sample size one that came in the trial pack and it's lasting forever. Maybe see if they would just sell you the little one.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Feb 9 2010, 07:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883477


> Rub a bit in your hands and smooth on dry hair. I have the little sample size one that came in the trial pack and it's lasting forever. Maybe see if they would just sell you the little one.[/B]


Thank you. I'll check out what different sizes they have. BTW, love Perri's Valentine's Day pics. :wub: :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

brush and comb the dog before the bath- a slicker brush can gently undue tiny belly matting using diluted cream rinse.

After you have bathed your dog as normal with shampoo and rinsed. 

Do this-Dilute your cream rinse with warm water( I have to use bottled water that I heat because I have a well with iron) and put this solution in a plastic tub or sink- emerse dog into diluted warm cream rinse solution you don't have to do the face- try to do the ears 

Then squeeze out the excess solution ( remember its diluted - don't rinse with plain water- this dunking IS the rinse. Blow dry as normal with a Madan type pin brush , section by section and then when the dog is all dry 

Lift coat.......straight across ( I use a big stainless comb) and spray with diluted cream rinse ( mixed 10-15 to 1)Like layers.

Makes the coat heavier and lay flatter. I watched the handlers do this at the shows. keep doing this misting until the coat lays right.( Not Puffy) This makes the coat heavier, swishy and helps repel dirt.


In fact I mist everytime I brush or comb now. Really helps. Also DO NOT use a "clarifying" shampoo often......it strips all the oils and everything and the coat gets very staticky Save this for when their is a heavy build up-


If you get a chance to go to a dog show in your area.......observe the Maltese handlers in the grooming tents/building. They have lots of good techniques for minimizing matts, having coat swing, and shine ! Or watch some of the groomimg videos. If you really want to learn ask a handler for a lesson. They will probably charge but it would be worth it. Prof Handlers ( of Maltese)and people that show their Malts are the premier Maltese dog groomers IMO
Good luck


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 10 2010, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884156


> brush and comb the dog before the bath- a slicker brush can gently undue tiny belly matting using diluted cream rinse.
> 
> After you have bathed your dog as normal with shampoo and rinsed.
> 
> ...


Thank you. :biggrin: I'm bathing him tomorrow night so I'll try the dunking technique. I probably didn't do the section misting with conditioner enough. I usually spray just on the top and brush through and rarely re-spray on the coat underneath. I tried trimming his hair a bit after his last bath but it made him even puffier. :huh: Let's hope it turns out flatter tomorrow.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I find my coats really benefit from regular ironing. It seals the coat. I think the purepaws site has a video. 

I really think the Crown Royal conditioner can help weigh the coat down. I dilute it and add another conditioner I like the smell of. Sodie smells like the other conditioner.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 11 2010, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884555


> I find my coats really benefit from regular ironing. It seals the coat. I think the purepaws site has a video.
> 
> I really think the Crown Royal conditioner can help weigh the coat down. I dilute it and add another conditioner I like the smell of. Sodie smells like the other conditioner.[/B]


Thanks, Jackie. I'll look up that video. My DH was just saying the other day that I could try ironing their hair since he said I do the same with my hair to make it smoother. 

I really have to find this Crown Royal conditioner and smell it. It can't be that strong, or can it?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 12 2010, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884896


> QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 11 2010, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884555





> I find my coats really benefit from regular ironing. It seals the coat. I think the purepaws site has a video.
> 
> I really think the Crown Royal conditioner can help weigh the coat down. I dilute it and add another conditioner I like the smell of. Sodie smells like the other conditioner.[/B]


Thanks, Jackie. I'll look up that video. My DH was just saying the other day that I could try ironing their hair since he said I do the same with my hair to make it smoother. 

I really have to find this Crown Royal conditioner and smell it. It can't be that strong, or can it?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes is can be that strong! Marina yells at me when I use it, she calls it the Grandma shampoo. Some people like the smell, i am not one of them

I would definitely try flat ironing, tht may solve all of your problems!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

On the flat ironing, does it damage the hair if done too often? Like how humans get damaged hair or split ends?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The Crown Royal has a strong scent. Like I said, I dilute it way down and add something else for it not to bother me.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Also wanted to mention that the groomer thins out that area which helps de-puff a bit.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I used a clarifying lotion last week on Rylee. Poor thing she has mats on top of mats.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 15 2010, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886057


> I used a clarifying lotion last week on Rylee. Poor thing she has mats on top of mats.[/B]


I haven't seen a clarifying lotion before - sounds like I don't need it! So sorry Rylee has that bad of matting


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I dunked Napoleon into the diluted conditioner water on Saturday and his hair seems a bit less puffy. I still haven't tried ironing his hair yet as I'm a little nervous around handling hot iron. I may give it a try after next bath, just need to build up the nerves.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 16 2010, 12:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886344


> I dunked Napoleon into the diluted conditioner water on Saturday and his hair seems a bit less puffy. I still haven't tried ironing his hair yet as I'm a little nervous around handling hot iron. I may give it a try after next bath, just need to build up the nerves. [/B]


I have never ironed, but have watched others and there are a couple of things to remember. If you watch the PurePaws video, that will help, but remember to use a conditioning spray, don't have the iron on the highest setting and use a comb up against the skin to protect it from the iron. This technique is in the PurePaws video and is especially helpful for protecting your baby from a hot iron. Good luck!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 16 2010, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886661


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 16 2010, 12:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886344





> I dunked Napoleon into the diluted conditioner water on Saturday and his hair seems a bit less puffy. I still haven't tried ironing his hair yet as I'm a little nervous around handling hot iron. I may give it a try after next bath, just need to build up the nerves. [/B]


I have never ironed, but have watched others and there are a couple of things to remember. If you watch the PurePaws video, that will help, but remember to use a conditioning spray, don't have the iron on the highest setting and use a comb up against the skin to protect it from the iron. This technique is in the PurePaws video and is especially helpful for protecting your baby from a hot iron. Good luck!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks. I'll probably ask DH to help me hold Napoleon while I try ironing him. I may try it on his tail first.


----------

